# $13,000 Bunk Bed !?!?!?



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone heard of The Farmhouse Collection? They are based in Idaho and make some nice furniture and claim all their furniture is Artisan built. A $13,000 bunk bed on sale for $6,500??

http://www.farmhousecollection.com/node/1453
http://www.farmhousecollection.com/whats-new/sample-sale-list


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

How many do thy sell at that price is the bottom line question…A person/ studio/ store can ask any price they want but it only matters when someone scratches out a check for that amount.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

They will send you a print catalog for only $75. Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats nothing, I start my all my commissions at $4,000,000. I never have never gotten full price, but someday, just once….......lol


----------

